# Sizing Block for day job



## HSS (Feb 28, 2011)

I had to relocate an oil separator in order to install a magnetic check valve. All of the piping is 2.125 OD copper and the copper has swelled to about 2.5 OD from being heated and having about 300 to 350 lbs of pressure in it. In order to get my fittings on the copper I needed to resize the copper to 2.125. To accomplish this I turned a sizing block to bolt onto the copper.


----------



## HSS (Mar 1, 2011)

No Dave, removing oil from R-22 refrigerant. Copper is the material of choice. Readily available, easy to use, and now, pretty expensive. But then, what isn't. The only problem with copper that size is getting it apart after soldering without burning it up or breaking it. 

Pat


----------

